# Catering Software/Databases



## chef rob (Jun 27, 2004)

Just checking what everyone is using for catering software I have one I built in Access but I am quickly out growing it. :chef:


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

By "out growing it", what do you mean? Too big, not flexible enough, needs bells & whistles? 

I haven't gotten around to doing one of my own catering databases yet, but until March, my main paying occupation was database design -- Access, SQL Server, Oracle, etc. I may be able to offer you either suggestions or other help, if you need it.


----------



## chef rob (Jun 27, 2004)

Its not flexable enough for me, I really need it to do alot more than it does. If you think you can build me something E-Mail me at [email protected] and I'll tell you what I'm looking for.

Thanks


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

I've sent you an email. I should probably tell you my databases have ranged from 20mb automobile restoration databases (Access) and 50gb single user databases (Oracle) to 25 gb, 500 users on three continents and one subcontinent (SQL Server) to 8gb 50 user databases (Access) and everything from contact management to statistical analysis to board-foot calculations and bar coded inventory, clients have been everything from mines to aerospace to vintage automobile restoration, lumber yards, file and storage facilities, and finance companies.

In fact, until I bought this B&B, the only industry I hadn't seemed to have worked in was food service. No doubt that's why I'm in it now. 

Based on this thread, Saturday I started creating one for myself, but I have only gotten to the create a recipe part and haven't implemented the fifo cost estimation part or the mechanism to do special event costing, and I haven't done any volume to weight conversions, although I do have a table full of them by ingredient, and I haven't done any recipe resizing stuff either, yet. I'm not sure how far I want to take it, because not only am I the designer, but I'm the cook, purchase agent, and wait staff too. I think I could have nightmares about entering all my purchases and all my usage. I wish I could download my receipts from the vendor and import it directly into the database, but I don't think many local vendors have a way to do that yet. Hmmmm, maybe I should approach one and see if they want me to create it??? Sort of like banking on line -- view all your Walmart receipts online.


----------



## 6003 (Mar 14, 2005)

The Importance of Living (1937)
Lin Yutang (1895-1076)
I've got that down for the quote you used?


----------



## mikefly (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey Metrakay,
my brother and i are developing a complete food service managment program maybe we could pick each others brain a bit....
it is looking to be a complete online service including dynamic web design, spreadsheet and data base with a ton of bells and whistles ie. recipe index food cost calculator invintory manager and looks like it will interact with the new php POS machines.. Chef Rob im going to be needing some test users hopefully in the next month if your interested leave a post with an email addy


----------

